# Galbert Caliper



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

I cannot find the Galbert Caliper online. Does anyone know of a site that is selling them? Thanks, Buck.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Ummm… here maybe?

http://www.petergalbertchairmaker.com/galbertcaliper.html

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Interesting caliper


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

MrUnix - the ordering site he suggests at the bottom is a dead site.

http://www.petergalbertchairmaker.com/galbertcaliper.html


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> MrUnix - the ordering site he suggests at the bottom is a dead site.
> http://www.petergalbertchairmaker.com/galbertcaliper.html
> - buck_cpa


That shouldn't stop you  A little further investigation came up with this:
http://chairnotes.blogspot.com/p/ordering-calipers-and-drawsharp.html

If that doesn't do it.. you could always try contacting him directly:

[email protected]
(978) 660-5580

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

> MrUnix - the ordering site he suggests at the bottom is a dead site.
> http://www.petergalbertchairmaker.com/galbertcaliper.html
> - buck_cpa
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Just ordered it. you da man.

Buck


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It looks like a well made tool and it only costs $60.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

I got mine yesterday. Ordered from http://chairnotes.blogspot.com/p/ordering-calipers-and-drawsharp.html


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I got mine yesterday. Ordered from http://chairnotes.blogspot.com/p/ordering-calipers-and-drawsharp.html
> 
> - HapHazzard


Lucky you … he is traveling now and won't be shipping any more tools until December!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

cool tool ….very hard to repeat 10 times ….......LMAO


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm glad I got mine also. I'm very impressed with this tool. Solid.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Weee doggies! That thing is slicker than a frog on ice !

And in looking at it, I agree that 60 bucks doesn't sound too bad for it !
.
.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

> I got mine yesterday. Ordered from http://chairnotes.blogspot.com/p/ordering-calipers-and-drawsharp.html
> 
> - HapHazzard
> 
> ...


You snooze, you lose, buddy!


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Never heard of one of these, definitely cool. Decent price too.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not a turner and don't know crap about it. I watched the video where it look like he was holding the gauge in one hand and the turning tool in the other.

My question…..is it safe to turn with only one hand on the cutting tool.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> My question…..is it safe to turn with only one hand on the cutting tool. /blockquote>
> 
> Absolutely … I do it all of the time with a gouge or parting tool or calipers. Works best if you have really sharp tools.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

> I m not a turner and don t know crap about it. I watched the video where it look like he was holding the gauge in one hand and the turning tool in the other.
> 
> My question…..is it safe to turn with only one hand on the cutting tool.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


To clarify on what Gerry said, you wouldn't want to turn a whole spindle or bowl one handed but all this is doing is setting the peaks and valleys for you. After that you put it away and round out the sides to your desired shape with two hands. Being able to do this is crucial when you need to make more than one of something and you need them to be the same. I have about 10 or more pairs of calipers that I set for different parts of something I'm making more than one of (like tool handles) and they give me the size I need then if I don't botch up the curves I have identical sized items. This tool in the thread would be as simple as a paper with numbers written on it to correspond to each level you need. Super quick and easy. I never knew it existed.


----------

